# Best Brush or Comb - Ears



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I _love_ Peggy's fluffy ears, but they've reached the length again where they start tangling badly at the ends. I think it's because she dips them in her water.

The last time this happened, I was brushing right over the tangles without realizing it, and they turned into solid mats that I mistook for her ear leather.  Our groomer shaved them right down for us, and I'm trying to do better this time, but I just don't seem to get it. I suspect my tools aren't up to the task. I don't want to hurt her delicate ears.

I'm currently using a generic slicker brush, and the teeth are starting to bend and warp. The pin brush is entirely ineffective.

Help?

I want to get better at this, but it's very hard on my body (I have a joint condition that causes frequent dislocations and chronic pain), so I need to be as efficient as possible. 

My husband just wants to shave her ears down again to keep things simple. But we've already compromised by keeping her body very short, so I'd love to keep her glorious ears. 

I have no issues with her tail, which I'm slowly growing into a pompon. (Correct term?) The budget slicker also works fine on her topknot; I just divide it into sections. Do I need a good comb for her ears?

I was looking at this one....









9" Coarse Poodle-Style Buttercomb


This Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb is perfect for de-tangling and fluffing up the coats of poodles and other coarse-coated breeds. This long-toothed comb glides through the coat without snagging or breakage.




chrischristensen.com





Thank you from Peggy and me!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You really have to use a comb to get all the mats. I first use a slicker brush and then comb.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I am no expert and maybe I’m doing it wrong but I use and really like the basic metal greyhound comb. I actually use it on Bobby’s entire body including his fluffy natural tail. I do it in sections and use a detangling spray and sometimes a bit of coconut oil so the comb glides through better. I feel like the comb gets right down to the skin quite nicely.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I find that using a fine toothed comb, especially on the tips of the ears is most beneficial. You can get a greyhound comb that has coarse on one end and fine on the other. I have small, arthritic hands and hated my Chris Christensen butter comb. My hands hurt after just a few moments of use, even with the optional wooden handle.I do have a CC #011 6" staggered tooth comb which has a thicker handle and is more comfortable to use, but does not have fine teeth. JW makes some inexpensive combs with rotating teeth and foam handles that are also comfortable to use. Resco makes a nice comb with rotating teeth and a rounded handle; shop around because for some reason the price varies greatly for the exact same item. My favorite comb to use on a non-show coat is a long toothed rake. It will pull out coat though, so not ideal for someone who is trying to have a show coat. The rake is what I fall back on when I skipped brushing for a week. I use Showsheen spray to mist the coat, or Cowboy Magic if I actually have a mat. one other thing... if her ears are getting encrusted from eating, you can put a snood on her for meals.The sleeve cut off of a child's sweat shirt of leggings will usually suffice. Of course, if she free feeds the snood idea is no good. Best of luck to you. Wish We lived closer; I would let you try out my arsenal of combs to see what best suits your needs.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a comb, and I prefer the Chris Christensen buttercombs. They really do move through hair more easily.

The other thing you might try is a v-rake matt pick.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charmed said:


> Wish We lived closer; I would let you try out my arsenal of combs to see what best suits your needs.


This would be so wonderful! But your generous advice is the next best thing. Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> You really have to use a comb to get all the mats. I first use a slicker brush and then comb.


I'm definitely realizing that. The brush just sort of skates over the worst mats.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> I use a comb, and I prefer the Chris Christensen buttercombs. They really do move through hair more easily.
> 
> The other thing you might try is a v-rake matt pick.


I'd never heard of the v-rake. Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I am no expert and maybe I’m doing it wrong but I use and really like the basic metal greyhound comb. I actually use it on Bobby’s entire body including his fluffy natural tail. I do it in sections and use a detangling spray and sometimes a bit of coconut oil so the comb glides through better. I feel like the comb gets right down to the skin quite nicely.


Thank you! Do you happen to know the difference between the greyhound comb and the poodle comb? These combs are way too expensive to just keep trying until I find the right one.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I've had these since April: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IFQX1O2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They're the only thing that really, really gets at the mats that tend to form, and I don't know how I functioned without them before. You might also already know this, but when you use a comb on curly hair, make sure you start at the tips of the hair and work your way slowly down to the roots, because if you come up from the roots, it becomes one big knot and is pretty painful and difficult to get out.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I have this comb, and I especially like it for Raffi's very long beautiful ears! Someone else on here had recommended it at some point but I can't remember who. Paw Brothers Extra Long Poodle Comb: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do you happen to know the difference between the greyhound comb and the poodle comb?


Poodle combs have teeth that are farther apart. You want the greyhound comb to get mats (or burrs).


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I use a CC 000 fine/coarse comb and a normal slicker. I have not had problems brushing every day but that may be because Misha is always blown out after baths so he may mat less.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I use a CC 000 fine/coarse comb and a normal slicker. I have not had problems brushing every day but that may be because Misha is always blown out after baths so he may mat less.


Peggy's always blown out, too, but not when she dips her ears in her water bowl. That's why I think her ears might be the only place I'm seeing this. The texture of her hair is also quite different on her ears. It still feels like silky puppy hair.

Sounds like I might just need to add a comb to my routine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> Poodle combs have teeth that are farther apart. You want the greyhound comb to get mats (or burrs).


Thank you! Can I also use the greyhound comb for everyday grooming? I'd prefer to prevent the mats before they start, if possible.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I've had these since April: Amazon.com: Hertzko 2 Pack Pet Combs Small & Large Comb Included for Both Small & Large Areas -Removes Tangles, Knots, Loose Fur and Dirt. Ideal for Everyday Use for Dogs and Cats with Short or Long Hair
> 
> They're the only thing that really, really gets at the mats that tend to form, and I don't know how I functioned without them before. You might also already know this, but when you use a comb on curly hair, make sure you start at the tips of the hair and work your way slowly down to the roots, because if you come up from the roots, it becomes one big knot and is pretty painful and difficult to get out.


Thank you for the recommendation and reminder! Same thing would happen if I tried to comb my own hair from the roots. 



Starvt said:


> I have this comb, and I especially like it for Raffi's very long beautiful ears! Someone else on here had recommended it at some point but I can't remember who. Paw Brothers Extra Long Poodle Comb: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


Thank you! Gotta love those long beautiful ears.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I also have the paws brother poodle comb, which is great for her topknot, but also a few inexpensive ($10-15) greyhound combs. I like to comb a section with the grain of the hair, then comb against the grain with the wide teeth, then do a quick comb with the close toothed size. If it's really tangled, start at the tips, then work to the skin. A comb is pretty easy on my hands even in an arthritis flare, I find it a way more efficient use of my time/than a brush, which i only use for blow drying. . 
I buy mine from Rens (Q brand), which you probably can't get. I keep combs in various rooms for impromtu mini grooming sessions. I think Andis combs are inexpensive on Amazon, too and should be reasonable quality (I have an andis pin brush, which I stole for my own hair lol).


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I use a slicker brush (I like the Artero one that is paintbrush shaped and bendy) and then I follow that up with a greyhound comb making sure I get down to the skin. My comb is an Andies off of Amazon. I have lots of combs/locations: training bag, passenger side door of every vehicle, easy chair, and (ahem) two grooming tables -one in the shed and one in the guest room. I really have no excuse for not combing my dog, lol. Combing long ears everyday is the key to avoiding mats.

I also have greyhound combs of different sizes. I like the mustache size for combing out eye crust, a wide tooth for fluffing, regular for most everything. I do not have expensive high end combs, and I would love to try one. I hear reports that they are so much better. I’m a little skeptical of this, but someday I’ll probably hand over my money for a CC because clearly I have a comb addiction.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Im inexperienced with the comparison with differences with brush teeth in the poodle world, and what's "best". 

However, it sounds like grip and comfort are a high priority. I purchased is the furminator brush at my local pet store. It's handle is rubber and pretty bulbus that fits in the palm. 

The teeth aren't as long and they have a slight contour.

I keep Basil's ears short, but for her body I still apply a similar line brush/comb technique and it still gets down to the skin.


Here are some pics to compare. 


(Basil's 6:40am bed head)


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

If I may suggest,
If her ears are matting wash them and use a good quality conditioner. Maybe something like cowboy magic detangler and keep her ear hair shorter.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Btw
She is adorable


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you! Do you happen to know the difference between the greyhound comb and the poodle comb? These combs are way too expensive to just keep trying until I find the right one.


I have been grooming poodles for over 50 years - my poodle combs ARE greyhound combs. I would classify the Chris Christenson comb as a greyhound comb - an expensive one!

The basic truth is that you have to comb from the skin out on a regular (and frequent) basis to prevent matting. Puppies and dogs with soft hair need to be combed every day or two. Adult poodles with good coats can go for days without a good combing. That said, if you see a poodle scratching its ears you need to comb them daily as well as figuring out why s/he is scratching and address the problem. Scratching creates horrible mats very quickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> I have been grooming poodles for over 50 years - my poodle combs ARE greyhound combs. I would classify the Chris Christenson comb as a greyhound comb - an expensive one!


The Chris Christenson website offers greyhound combs and poodle combs:






Chris Christensen Buttercombs







chrischristensen.com





The difference, which I see now, is that the "greyhound comb" is fine/coarse (two different types of tooth spacing) while the "poodle comb" is coarse (just the wider spacing).

I'm so happy to be learning something new.  I'll keep an eye out for scratching-related tangles, thank you! She did used to give her ears a deep daily scratch as a pup. Not so much anymore. But her backend has definitely been bugging her since her last professional groom (we had to use someone new). Can't see anything, but I assume clipper burn, which has never been an issue with our usual groomer. Not very happy about it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The Chris Christenson website offers greyhound combs and poodle combs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a thought, but did they do her anal glands? A different groomer may not have checked them.

The one time I have had major matting was when Misha picked up fleas and scratched and chewed himself for a few days. So I can attest it can for sure cause matting. Especially the chewing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Just a thought, but did they do her anal glands? A different groomer may not have checked them.


I should ask. Our regular groomer doesn't typically do glands, but maybe this one did and hurt her.

Her irritation does seem more like stinging, though. She reacts very suddenly, like she's been bit. And then it's over just as abruptly.

Gracie used to act this way after every single grooming appointment, and I was so grateful to have _finally_ found such a gentle, skilled groomer. But she's on medical leave.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I also have the paws brother poodle comb, which is great for her topknot, but also a few inexpensive ($10-15) greyhound combs. I like to comb a section with the grain of the hair, then comb against the grain with the wide teeth, then do a quick comb with the close toothed size. If it's really tangled, start at the tips, then work to the skin. A comb is pretty easy on my hands even in an arthritis flare, I find it a way more efficient use of my time/than a brush, which i only use for blow drying. .
> I buy mine from Rens (Q brand), which you probably can't get. I keep combs in various rooms for impromtu mini grooming sessions. I think Andis combs are inexpensive on Amazon, too and should be reasonable quality (I have an andis pin brush, which I stole for my own hair lol).


Aw, I forgot about Rens! I miss Ontario.

And I stole Peggy's pin brush, too. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Im inexperienced with the comparison with differences with brush teeth in the poodle world, and what's "best".
> 
> However, it sounds like grip and comfort are a high priority. I purchased is the furminator brush at my local pet store. It's handle is rubber and pretty bulbus that fits in the palm.
> 
> ...


That grip does look very nice! Thank you!

And hi to Basil. She looks cute with her bedhead. Very:


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Aw, I forgot about Rens! I miss Ontario.
> 
> And I stole Peggy's pin brush, too. Lol.


They just opened a Rens near me!!! I have been known to drive 30 min out of my way each direction to get to a Rens on an already 5 hour road trip. This may be dangerous lol. Almost all my poodle grooming stuff is from there, often they are even cheaper than the USD Amazon prices (in CAD) for clippers blades etc.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I should ask. Our regular groomer doesn't typically do glands, but maybe this one did and hurt her.
> 
> Her irritation does seem more like stinging, though. She reacts very suddenly, like she's been bit. And then it's over just as abruptly.
> 
> Gracie used to act this way after every single grooming appointment, and I was so grateful to have _finally_ found such a gentle, skilled groomer. But she's on medical leave.


Misha will sometimes do that after recent sanitary trimming, but I know it's not from burns. I think in his case it might be from the short hairs poking him in rather _sensitive _areas back there. The hair literally seems to grow _inside_ the butthole so I could see it feeling pokey if trimmed. But if I don't trim really short he doesn't stay as clean.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Misha will sometimes do that after recent sanitary trimming, but I know it's not from burns. I think in his case it might be from the short hairs poking him in rather _sensitive _areas back there. The hair literally seems to grow _inside_ the butthole so I could see it feeling pokey if trimmed. But if I don't trim really short he doesn't stay as clean.


I'll have to get up close and check it out. Ahhhh the things we do for our poodles....


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have this comb that I purchased on Amazon last year. I really like it a lot.
*Professional Dog Grooming Greyhound Combs for Dogs Chrome Comb - Choose Size*
Brand: MASTER GROOMING
4.7 out of 5 stars 17 ratings
It was under $20. I use the brush hat Lillycd recommended,






Price:$19.89 & FREE Shipping


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I want to put in my two cents about the combs. I use a slicker first, then comb.
I was using the inexpensive greyhound style comb by Pettom from amazon for a year. I liked it and it worked.
I wanted to try a Chris Christensen buttercomb to see if it’s that much better. I’ll say I’m not sure if it’s THAT much smoother through the hair. But I haven’t used my old comb since receiving the CC one in August. Next time I brush Lacey I’ll use the inexpensive comb and report back.
the one you posted with 5 tines per inch is too wide to fully get mats or tangles out. It works well to use that side first before switching to a finer tine, especially for mat prone areas.
I got the 005 buttercomb. It has 5 tines on one side and 8 on the fine side (similar to most inexpensive greyhound combs but slightly wider). The thing I think makes it great is the longer length of the tines compared to most standard greyhound combs. Still, grab an inexpensive one from amazon even if you end up buying a CC comb! You gotta have backup in case one grows legs and walks away.
If you’re not using a detangler before brushing and combing, that helps A LOT.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I mentioned the Chris Christensen website to my husband. Sometimes my mother-in-law will ask him for Christmas gift ideas for me. 

In the meantime, I've purchased this:









ANDIS Steel Pet Comb, 7.5-in - Chewy.com


Buy Andis Steel Pet Comb, 7.5-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





and this:









SAFARI De-Matting Dog Comb - Chewy.com


Buy Safari De-Matting Dog Comb at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





I just got the sad news that our groomer is still out of commission for the foreseeable future (totally crying) and so getting this all sorted out has become much more urgent. 

Her colleague is good, but _nothing_ like Peggy's original groomer.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Be aware that the de-matting comb works by slicing through the mat and will do a serious number on Peggy's coat. I think it's worth the time and effort to work through the mat using dematting sprays and a comb.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> Be aware that the de-matting comb works by slicing through the mat and will do a serious number on Peggy's coat. I think it's worth the time and effort to work through the mat using dematting sprays and a comb.


Thank you! I got it purely for anything unsalvageable, like a couple of the mats I encountered during her early days of coat change. But I'm going to do everything in my power to keep that from happening again.

Can you recommend a dematting spray that has no fragrance?


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I am currently using CC Ice on Ice Ultra. It has a very light scent.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wowowow! The greyhound comb is a revelation. I'm so happy I could cry.



Newport said:


> My comb is an Andies off of Amazon.


The 7.5" Andis feels very solid for $7.99 and was a little easier to explain to my husband than the $50 CC one that originally caught my eye. Lol.

I like how easy it is to hold, too. And Peggy seems to like it. With the slicker, she's constantly trying to see what I'm doing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay, she just ran away from me and the comb. Lol. I think I got a little carried away. Baby steps.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I also recommend ice on ice for a mild and neutral fragrance. Barely there. It’s pretty much impossible to find one without any scent. I did a lot of searching but I couldn’t find one. Another low scent spray I’ve seen mentioned a lot here and per amazon reviews is coat handler. But I can’t vouch for it!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Can you recommend a dematting spray that has no fragrance


I just got Cowboy Magic. It doesn't seem to have a fragrance, although there is a slight odd (chemical?) smell at first. Today was the first time I used it but it seemed to really help.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I _love_ Peggy's fluffy ears, but they've reached the length again where they start tangling badly at the ends. I think it's because she dips them in her water.
> 
> The last time this happened, I was brushing right over the tangles without realizing it, and they turned into solid mats that I mistook for her ear leather.  Our groomer shaved them right down for us, and I'm trying to do better this time, but I just don't seem to get it. I suspect my tools aren't up to the task. I don't want to hurt her delicate ears.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> I _love_ Peggy's fluffy ears, but they've reached the length again where they start tangling badly at the ends. I think it's because she dips them in her water.
> 
> The last time this happened, I was brushing right over the tangles without realizing it, and they turned into solid mats that I mistook for her ear leather.  Our groomer shaved them right down for us, and I'm trying to do better this time, but I just don't seem to get it. I suspect my tools aren't up to the task. I don't want to hurt her delicate ears.
> 
> ...


chris Christensen also has a coral slicker brush that is awesome.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

supysmom said:


> chris Christensen also has a coral slicker brush that is awesome.


Thank you! I think this may be a Christmas splurge.

Looking at the website now... Any advice for choosing between dense pins and sparse pins?









Big K Slicker Brushes


The Chris Christensen Big K brushes were originally designed to fit the specific needs of the Black Russian Terrier; however, it was soon discovered that the brush also worked for dozens of other breeds as well.




chrischristensen.com


----------



## RingoesRuby (Dec 17, 2019)

jcris said:


> If I may suggest,
> If her ears are matting wash them and use a good quality conditioner. Maybe something like cowboy magic detangler and keep her ear hair shorter.





PeggyTheParti said:


> I _love_ Peggy's fluffy ears, but they've reached the length again where they start tangling badly at the ends. I think it's because she dips them in her water.
> 
> The last time this happened, I was brushing right over the tangles without realizing it, and they turned into solid mats that I mistook for her ear leather.  Our groomer shaved them right down for us, and I'm trying to do better this time, but I just don't seem to get it. I suspect my tools aren't up to the task. I don't want to hurt her delicate ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## susan Davis (Jan 28, 2020)

Use your clippers and shave her ears down. My little rescue poodle had long ear hair, and I had to brush, comb them every night. She hated it. Now she is comfortable, and just looks adorable.


----------



## Bable (Jan 19, 2020)

This stuff works great! Just spray on tangles/knots and use slicker then comb. I usually go about 1/2 hour to 45min on Sable a small area at a time. And it doesn't break the bank!


----------



## Poodlesandbeagles (Oct 23, 2020)

Cherrybrook all natural grooming spray works well and is unscented. I have used multiple slickers brushes over the years, and the Artero double flexible slicker is my new favorite. It has two sides. One side is for dematting, and the other is for everyday brushing. The pins are softer than some of the other brushes I have tried. Firm slickers can hurt the dog if you are not careful. I have seen people make a dog's ear bleed with improper brushing technique. I have the Andis comb that you ordered, and it works well. I use the comb to check for mats, but I use the slicker brush to do the actual dematting. I sometimes use my fingers to gently pull apart the mats before brushing. It is easier to brush them out after broken into smaller pieces.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I have the coral cc brush, denser pins. I honestly can’t help out with what density of pins to get. I had trouble deciding for myself and never tried the black one. I have a hunch that the black, less dense brush might be gentler. I hope someone who’s tried both can chime in.

I feel there’s a learning curve on how you use them vs the standard pin length cushioned slicker brush. At first I didn’t think I liked it. But now I think it’s great for her super long topknot, mane, and bracelets. 

It’s not gentle like the millers forge doggyman slicker. I still use that one on the ears, tail, and front section of the topknot above the eyes. The coral cc can sometimes pull and hurt those sensitive areas.

To add for anyone in the future here deciding on what comb to get. 
I pulled out my inexpensive pettom comb last night and compared using it side by side with the cc 005 comb. The inexpensive one works well. The 005 works slightly better. I like the spacing of the tines on the 005 better. The weight is similar on both, even though the cc 005 is 0.2” wider and has slightly longer tines.

For visual comparison here’s the pettom comb on top with the CC 005 comb on the bottom. If you zoom in to compare the end of the tines, you can see the cc ones come to a more rounded point, which helps with penetrating the hair.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

susan Davis said:


> Use your clippers and shave her ears down. My little rescue poodle had long ear hair, and I had to brush, comb them every night. She hated it. Now she is comfortable, and just looks adorable.


This is what I'm seriously considering now. She's suddenly running from even the slicker brush, which she's never done before. I feel like my clumsy efforts combined with no longer having access to our beloved groomer is a very bad combination.

She was a groomer's dream and I want to keep her that way. I hate seeing her stressed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I shaved her ears as best I could. 



















There's some brown gunk on the inside I've never seen before, probably because our regular groomer does a much better job than her colleague did. I assume earwax? My plan to leave this all to the professionals seems to be falling apart. I guess it's never a good idea to be too dependent on one person....

Off to the Poodle Forum search bar I go!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Get ear cleaner, and wash them. That can be the start of an infection. I use biogroom, other people have other favourites. You just squirt a bit in the ear, give a GREAT ear massage, and then use a cotton ball or pad to remove excess. Annie actually enjoys ear cleaning - especially since she gets a treat immediately after we are done. You can also diy an ear cleaner with water, vinegar, and alcohol, which I warm slightly in the microwave before syringing in her ears, and that works well too.

Also - Annie loves brushing, but can't stand a slicker. I think it kind of rasps against the skin. So all I do is linebrushing with a comb, and honestly I think it works better anyway.

And Peggy, as always, looks really regal with short ears. Nice job!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Get ear cleaner, and wash them. That can be the start of an infection. I use biogroom, other people have other favourites. You just squirt a bit in the ear, give a GREAT ear massage, and then use a cotton ball or pad to remove excess. Annie actually enjoys ear cleaning - especially since she gets a treat immediately after we are done. You can also diy an ear cleaner with water, vinegar, and alcohol, which I warm slightly in the microwave before syringing in her ears, and that works well too.
> 
> Also - Annie loves brushing, but can't stand a slicker. I think it kind of rasps against the skin. So all I do is linebrushing with a comb, and honestly I think it works better anyway.


Thank you, I'll stick to the comb then, as I find it easier.

I'm a little worried about messing about with her ears. Might be my imagination, but I get the feeling she wants to bite me when I poke around in there. I don't want to push her too far....though I guess I have no choice with our groomer unavailable. I might send her a pic and get her opinion. In the meantime, I'm gently touching inside and then letting her lick my finger. That approach worked so well when she hated having her eyes cleaned. And I seem to recall @Raindrops does it, too.

Peggy was playing in a muddy yard a few days ago, so it's possible it's just dirt. But if she's already jumpy about having her ears prodded, I certainly don't want to get to the point they're painful for her. 

She's fine if I just act like I'm massaging them, even vigorously.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

If she is touchy, that can be another ear infection sign.

I would wait until tomorrow then GENTLY wipe them a bit with warmed ear cleaner on a cotton pad. Casually, like it's part of petting.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> If she is touchy, that can be another ear infection sign.
> 
> I would wait until tomorrow then GENTLY wipe them a bit with warmed ear cleaner on a cotton pad. Casually, like it's part of petting.


I really appreciate this advice. Thank you. 

It's possible she has the memory of them being sore. We had a long grooming gap at the unexpected start of covid, and afterwards our groomer had to do more plucking than usual. (At a normal appointment, she barely does any at all.) She warned us that Peggy's ears would be sore for 24 hours and they definitely were! 

I'll focus on being more casual about my inspections, and introduce the cotton pads carefully. I can do just about anything with her ears if we're just lounging about. And I was able to wipe them out with a towel just now, no problem, while "playing." Poodle ownership requires some seriously sneaky manipulation!

I'm reading some reviews of the groomer we're currently using, and there is a major complaint about ear care. Sigh. So we definitely can't count on her.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I empathize with you both. Especially the sneaky manipulation part!!!

Annie has really hairy ears, and needs a lot of care to keep them from getting infected .
The one time Annie got a full fledged, raging ear infection was shortly after getting her ears plucked the first time, at a groomer. I took her in as they were jammed with hair and I was too chicken to pluck. So I managed with just lots of ear cleaning and occasionally digging my fingers in and pulling the hair so it grows out of the ear. She literally gets wads of balled up hair down in their, it must itch. 

I was so traumatized by the ear infection, it took another 6 months before I made myself pluck them myself. Just a bit at a time, a few days a part. Way less traumatic for all involved, and no ear infection afterwards. 

I like the Biogroom because it seems to sooth irritated ears. She kinda leans into the wipe down, I think it feels good if they are irritated. A few others I have tried she jerks away from. I think US people recommend Zymox (sp?)

I really hope your groomer recovers soon! A good groomer is definitely gold.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, I just adore how Peggy looks with shorter ears. Still very pretty and poodle-y. How cute that she was prancing around after. They always seem to appreciate their new light feel! 

In general I prefer a shorter ear look on poodles, especially when paired with the defined top knot. I love the sleekness of it. I know I’ll eventually shave laceys ears short again. But for now I’m experimenting with a super long (and floppy) topknot so it would probably look strange if they were short.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Wow, I just adore how Peggy looks with shorter ears. Still very pretty and poodle-y. How cute that she was prancing around after. They always seem to appreciate their new light feel!
> 
> In general I prefer a shorter ear look on poodles, especially when paired with the defined top knot. I love the sleekness of it. I know I’ll eventually shave laceys ears short again. But for now I’m experimenting with a super long (and floppy) topknot so it would probably look strange if they were short.


Lacey can pull off any look! Your current avatar makes me so happy.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

I had a Pomeranian for 11yrs, and I can honestly say I have tried every metal comb I could find . Surprisingly the one that has worked the best for my long coat dogs, Beau included has been a cheap metal one similar to a flea comb (bought so long ago I can't even remember where I got it, lol) and a slicker.

This is not the one I have, mine has slightly wider spaced teeth but it is very similar . . .








https://www.walmart.com/ip/Vibrant-Life-Dog-Flea-Comb/892804529

It's also nice because I have some slight arthritis in my hands, and this comb has a wide comfortable grip. It really does do a pretty good job, and it is able to work through even the smallest snarls before they become mats.
I will try to get a picture of mine later, I just didn't feel like getting up from my desk .


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lacey can pull off any look! Your current avatar makes me so happy.


That gives me a warm feeling on this very cold Minnesota day.


----------



## Janice D. (Apr 15, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I _love_ Peggy's fluffy ears, but they've reached the length again where they start tangling badly at the ends. I think it's because she dips them in her water.
> 
> The last time this happened, I was brushing right over the tangles without realizing it, and they turned into solid mats that I mistook for her ear leather.  Our groomer shaved them right down for us, and I'm trying to do better this time, but I just don't seem to get it. I suspect my tools aren't up to the task. I don't want to hurt her delicate ears.
> 
> ...


She looks like my 8.5 month Malachi


----------



## Janice D. (Apr 15, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I _love_ Peggy's fluffy ears, but they've reached the length again where they start tangling badly at the ends. I think it's because she dips them in her water.
> 
> The last time this happened, I was brushing right over the tangles without realizing it, and they turned into solid mats that I mistook for her ear leather.  Our groomer shaved them right down for us, and I'm trying to do better this time, but I just don't seem to get it. I suspect my tools aren't up to the task. I don't want to hurt her delicate ears.
> 
> ...


I use a slicker 1st then a comb.


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I have the coral cc brush, denser pins. I honestly can’t help out with what density of pins to get. I had trouble deciding for myself and never tried the black one. I have a hunch that the black, less dense brush might be gentler. I hope someone who’s tried both can chime in.
> View attachment 470503


I have two miniature poodles - (1) Willow, a true miniature (12.5"), who is a light silver beige with a very light, fluffy, fine and cottony coat. (2) Kiki, a miniature but moyen at 16.5" (her dad is a moyen), who is a deep dark brown, with a very thick, coarse, curly coat. 

I use Chris Christensen's Coral Big G Slicker on Willow. It easily and painlessly combs through her in minutes. It literally takes one brush down each ear to do them. 

I use the Chris Christen's Black Big K slicker on Kiki. Kiki is very hard to brush through, and mats easily. I don't know how I would do it without this magic brush. It's a lot more work than on Willow, but even if she mats, the Big K gets through the coat - and helps me keep that gorgeous, full tail! 

Both brushes, in my opinion, are worth every cent. I had to learn to groom the girls on my own during the pandemic, and having the right tools made this so much easier.

As for brushing technique - I watched a fantastic video on how to use slicker brushes on poodles. She used a standard as the model. The main advice was to (1) use a detangling spray and (2) don't comb down through mats in long strokes. Part the hair into small sections, and use quick upward strokes. 

This technique has helped me keep Kiki mat-free.

She also advised only to use the combs to check and see if there is still matting and tangling, but not to pull through the knots and mats, because that can be very painful for the dog. I use the Chris Christensen 004 Poodle Buttercomb, and his 000 Fine/coarse Buttercomb.

She recommended the Tropiclean sweet pea tangle remover spray. It's inexpensive and very effective. It does have a strong fragrance, but both my husband and I - who have serious allergies - don't mind the scent on this one. 

Note that Willow has a much thicker coat than in the photo below. She's growing it in for winter. Kiki runs hot, so she's still in a short coat.









Kiki








Willow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Nahama said:


> She also advised only to use the combs to check and see if there is still matting and tangling, but not to pull through the knots and mats, because that can be very painful for the dog. I use the Chris Christensen 004 Poodle Buttercomb, and his 000 Fine/coarse Buttercomb.


I think this is the mistake I made and why Peggy started running when she saw the comb. A real shame because she was so comfortable with it at first. Wish I didnt have to drag her into my learning process!

Do you recall which video you found so helpful? I've watched a bunch, but not much has "clicked" so far. They all just make it look so easy.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, @Nahama! Out of curiosity, what would happen if you used the coral brush on Kiki’s thick, coarse coat? Why is the black one better for her coat type?


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Thanks for sharing, @Nahama! Out of curiosity, what would happen if you used the coral brush on Kiki’s thick, coarse coat? Why is the black one better for her coat type?


One of the videos I watched recommended the G for fine coats, the K for thicker, coarser ones.

But - I had ordered the Coral Big G first and tried it on both girls. It worked fabulously on Willow, but for some reason I had to work much harder on Kiki. I ordered the Big K, and was relieved to find that it pulled easily through her coat. 

I just tried both on Kiki to double check, and sure enough the Big G gets stuck and stops, but the Big K brushes right through. It only took me a few minutes to brush through Kiki's topnot, ears, full tail, and bracelets (much to her relief!).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I
> Do you recall which video you found so helpful? I've watched a bunch, but not much has "clicked" so far. They all just make it look so easy.


I watched so many videos to learn how to groom poodles, LOL. I had a lot of experience maintaining coats, tails, faces and paws on my (now deceased) Maltese dogs, but none with poodles. I didn't take all of the advice from one video - I watched several (how to brush and demat poodles, how to use the clipper I got - a cordless Wahl Professional Arco, how to trim ears, paws, topknot, how to do a Miami clip, etc. ) and read carefully through the Poodle Forum grooming threads. So my final decisions on tools and techniques came from picking and choosing from different tutorials (and not just one). For example, the video with the good brushing techniques opens by showing a dematting tool. After some research, I decided not to use a dematting tool, and that I would only use the slicker brush with comb to work through mats.

Here's the link to video from "Love of Grooming" on YouTube that discussed the brushing techniques - I really like her thoughtful, thorough tutorials, and very gentle, caring handling of her dogs. The first part of the tutorial is all about brushes and combs - if you prefer, you can skip to the actual technique part. 

 https://youtu.be/3VAF00eNlPU


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you so much, @Nahama!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I shaved her ears as best I could.
> 
> View attachment 470522
> 
> ...


Peggy looks beautiful! I was stopping in to look for advice on a slicker brush when I saw your comment about the brown ear gunk. We went through this with Cleo a few months ago. It's a yeast infection. The vet said it's caused by moisture collecting and staying in the ear area and is very common with floppy-eared dogs, especially with hair inside the ear etc. It happens a lot in warm humid locations, damp weather etc. She prescribed medication for a week, plus a squirt of liquid in her ears twice a day to dry up the area--the liquid is Mal-a-ket Plus. This cleared everything up quickly. I'm supposed to use that liquid now anytime her ears get wet to keep the infection from recurring--like if she's caught in the rain and gets soaked or after a bath. She did NOT suggest I pluck the hair, b/c that can also cause problems. 

On the slicker question, i've been using a CC pin brush, which i LOVE after trying many brushes, and i keep her coat short except ears and bell bottoms, so i thought i didn't need a slicker. But even her short coat is still getting matted (coat change, though that is winding down). I don't know if a slicker will help or just more diligent combing. I have a greyhound comb, not a CC brand but i think it works well. I would be game to try a CC slicker at this point if it would help--but on short hair? I'm not sure.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MustLoveDogs said:


> Peggy looks beautiful! I was stopping in to look for advice on a slicker brush when I saw your comment about the brown ear gunk. We went through this with Cleo a few months ago. It's a yeast infection. The vet said it's caused by moisture collecting and staying in the ear area and is very common with floppy-eared dogs, especially with hair inside the ear etc. It happens a lot in warm humid locations, damp weather etc. She prescribed medication for a week, plus a squirt of liquid in her ears twice a day to dry up the area--the liquid is Mal-a-ket Plus. This cleared everything up quickly. I'm supposed to use that liquid now anytime her ears get wet to keep the infection from recurring--like if she's caught in the rain and gets soaked or after a bath. She did NOT suggest I pluck the hair, b/c that can also cause problems.
> 
> On the slicker question, i've been using a CC pin brush, which i LOVE after trying many brushes, and i keep her coat short except ears and bell bottoms, so i thought i didn't need a slicker. But even her short coat is still getting matted (coat change, though that is winding down). I don't know if a slicker will help or just more diligent combing. I have a greyhound comb, not a CC brand but i think it works well. I would be game to try a CC slicker at this point if it would help--but on short hair? I'm not sure.


Thank you! I'm 99% sure the gunk was just dried mud. I got it out with no issue and it's not returned. She's not shown any discomfort either, but I'm staying on high alert.

I did end up getting the CC slicker. It's so sharp! Honestly, I'm a little nervous to try it.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope the slicker works out for you. I definitely have a few tools that leave me wondering how the dog feels about them.

For areas that frequently mat, I'm not above leaving some Cowboy Magic in there.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I have several slicker brushes by different manufacturers. I've never owned a dog that would put up with them. I now use them on the cat.

Currently my go-to collection consists of a #1 All Systems pin brush, a Chris Christensen comb, and a pair of Four Paws mat combs. I prefer the tines on the older black comb, but a certain parti puppy got hold of it during his teething phase back in the day. I occasionally also use a stiff Oster plastic brush intended for horse manes (not pictured.) I only use that one in summer, as I find plastic brushes tend to cause static.









The way I use the mat comb is to start out with a dog that's already in good shape after a professional groom. Then I pet the dog all over with the tines. I call it petting, because I let the weight of the comb head work the tines down the skin as I stroke the dog. I use barely more force than if I were sliding a wooden spoon over the dog. I gently drag the comb through the hair all over the body. If I find the tines catching on tangled hair I switch to either the CC comb or the All Systems brush and work the tangle out.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

cowpony said:


> I have several slicker brushes by different manufacturers. I've never owned a dog that would put up with them. I now use them on the cat.


I have a CC slicker, but stopped using it in favor of one with tips on the teeth. Zephyr is much happier with this one:










I always comb after using the slicker, because a slicker will not get mats out. It gets tangles out and makes it much easier to comb, but it isn't enough by itself.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

MustLoveDogs said:


> On the slicker question, i've been using a CC pin brush, which i LOVE after trying many brushes, and i keep her coat short except ears and bell bottoms, so i thought i didn't need a slicker. But even her short coat is still getting matted (coat change, though that is winding down). I don't know if a slicker will help or just more diligent combing. I have a greyhound comb, not a CC brand but i think it works well. I would be game to try a CC slicker at this point if it would help--but on short hair? I'm not sure.


Have you tried a pin brush yet? That's my preference for the shorter haired parts. Even my Oster paddle brush (plastic pins) from when Raffi was a puppy works ok when he's short enough. This pin brush with metal times, ball-tipped, works well on short hair as well as short-but-growing-out and longer. And he seems to like it as well.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you! I'm 99% sure the gunk was just dried mud. I got it out with no issue and it's not returned. She's not shown any discomfort either, but I'm staying on high alert.
> 
> I did end up getting the CC slicker. It's so sharp! Honestly, I'm a little nervous to try it.


Oh i'm glad it wasn't an infection!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

Starvt said:


> Have you tried a pin brush yet? That's my preference for the shorter haired parts. Even my Oster paddle brush (plastic pins) from when Raffi was a puppy works ok when he's short enough. This pin brush with metal times, ball-tipped, works well on short hair as well as short-but-growing-out and longer. And he seems to like it as well.
> View attachment 471596


I do have a pin brush that i love! It's a CC rectangular one. I tried a few before, and it's the only one i've found that doesn't make my wrist tired, and Cleo seems to enjoy the brushing, so that's a bonus. I guess I've paid more attention to her long haired parts--head/ears/tail-- because i have no trouble there, but it takes a very long time to comb out her body, even though i keep it short. Her coat change is still happening. I thought my comb was pretty good, though it's not a CC. Maybe a better one would help. I'm ready to try anything!


----------

